# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  شاورما الدجاج > بطريقتي و تصويري <

## Bint Alali

شاورما الدجاج 
المقادير:
دجاج مسلوق و مقطع شرايح صغيره و طويلة 
بصلة متوسطه مقطعه جوانح
فلفل رومي مقطع شرايح
البهارات (ملح حسب الرغبه + رشة فلفل اسود+ سماق) 
فنجان ليمون حامض
مخلل خيار مقطع شرايح
طماطم مقطع شرايح 
بطاطس مقلية 
خبز لبناني

صلصة الطحينية:
طحينية 
روب
ثوم مهروس
عصير ليمونة


الطريقة: 
نحضر مقلاة ونضيف فيها الزيت، ثم نضع البصل و نحمسه قليلاً
نضيف الفلفل و نحمسه إلى أن يذبل
نضيف الدجاج ونقلبه جيداً و من ثم نضيف الملح و الفلفل الأسود و السماق 
نخلطه جيدا إلى أن تختلط جميع المقادير مع بعضها البعض، و من ثم نضيف عصير الليمون و نخلطه.
و الحين دياي الشاورما صار جاهز 



طريقة صلصة الطحينية:
نضع في خلاط العصير الروب و الطحينية و الثوم و عصير اليمون إلى أن يختلطوا جيداً
و الحين كل شيء صار جاهز عندا


نحضر خبز لبناني و نفرده، ندهن الخبز بقليل من الطحينية، و من ثم نضع في طرف الخبزة ، شاورما الدجاج و البطاطا و الخيار المخلل و الطماطم
نلف الخبز على شكل أسطواني، و نغلقها جيداً.
نقطع الخبز حسب الطريقة المرغوب فيها


و تـقدم > رشيتها بقليل من السماق 


و بالعافية

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## @مبدعه@

حبيت الطريقه رووووووعه

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## ميميه88

صلصلة الطحينيه بدون حمص؟

----------


## الماركه شما

يم يم تسلمين حبوبه على الوصفه

----------


## Bint Alali

الله يعافيج إختي مبدعة

لا ما يحتاي حمص إختي ميميه88، لأني احطي طحينية جاهزة

----------


## الكلمة الطيبة

يمي يمي يوعتيني

تسلم ايديج حبيبتي وعوافي عليكم

----------


## Bint Alali

يسلم غاليج إختي الماركة شما ،،
و الله يعافيج الكلمة الطيبة

----------


## ss91

يعطيج العايه

----------


## m3andah

يميييييييييي


شكلها لذييييييييذة

بس لو اخر شي تحطينها بالفرن دقيقتين عشان يتحمص الخبز ..بتطلع روعة

----------


## Bint Alali

الله يعافيج إختي ss91 

تسلمين إختي m3andah 
جربت أحطها في الفرن، بس ما عيبتني و هي متحمصه 
و جربت مرة أدخلها الفرن بس للتسخين، طلعت أحلى

----------


## آنسات

يسلموووووووووو

----------


## راعية مواجيب

تسلم ايدج

----------


## حبي العراق

راائعه 
جزاج الله خبرررر 

تقبلي مروري

----------


## المزيونة2002

تسلم ايدج..

----------


## super lady

تسلم ايدج ..
بجربها وبدعيلج

----------


## بنت كشيش



----------


## مروى^

يميييي! :31: 

يعطيج العافية عالطريقة

----------


## AM0OOO0N

_وصفتج لذيذه

عندى طريقة ثانيه بنزلهاا لكم قريب_

----------


## Bint Alali

يسلم غاليكن كلكن ي المزيونة 2002 و راعية المواجيب و آنسات و بن كشيش
و الله يعافيج إختي مروى
و حيااج الله إختي حبي العراق

تسلمين super lady جربيها بتدعين لي إن شاء الله

أوك أمون نزلي وصفتج عشان اجربها ، و انتي جربي وصفتي 
و نشوف الفرق>> شكلنا بنسوي مسابقة أحلى وصفة شاورما هههههه

----------


## بنت الجهرة

تسلم ايدج يا عسل

----------


## Bint Alali

يسلم غاليج ،،،

----------


## ملكه متوجه

سلمت يمناك

----------


## Bint Alali

يسلم غاليج إختي ملكة متوجه..

----------


## شمسة المرر

تسلم الاياادي ، قواج الله
عزيزتي

 :1:

----------


## افكار وابتكار

*تسلم ايدج شكله لذيذ*

----------


## النور والغلا

مشكووورة ، نفس طريقتي تقريبا ولذيذة طبعا

----------


## ♥ موحة ♥

ماشا الله رائع تسلم الايادى

----------


## سارونه85

شكله يمي يمي

----------


## Bint Alali

يسلم غاليج و الله يقويج إختي شمسة المرر
و يسلم غاليج إختي موحه و أفكار و ابتكار
تسلمين إختي النور و الغلا
إلا يمي و نص بعد يا سارونة 85 >> أسوي لكم غراء ههههههه

----------

